# Pot Stickers



## TomW (Jan 22, 2006)

Since I have had pot stickers in both a Korean restaurant, and a Chinese take-out place, I do not know who originated them.   But I do know that I enjoy them!  So much that I tried my hand at making them the other evening.  I was very happy with the end result, and will definitely make them again.  

It was a lot of work to roll the wontons & all.  Does anyone else routinely make pot stickers?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## auntdot (Jan 22, 2006)

We usually just buy them frozen at Costco.  

But would be glad to give them a try.

Would love it if you could post your recipe.


----------



## Dove (Jan 22, 2006)

auntdot..
Where do you find than at Costco??I didn.t know they carried them.


----------



## TomW (Jan 22, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> ... Would love it if you could post your recipe.


Well, like most new cooking adventures, I started with an Internet search, and stopped with this link.  Those are Teri's notes pictured in the opening post.

Having a particular flavor in mind, I substituted _Jimmy Dean _Sage Sausage for the pork, and regular cabbage for the Napa (because the grocer was out of Napa).  After failing to locate either rice wine or dry sherry (time for a new grocer ), the item was omitted.

I was struck by the "that's the flavor I like" sensation in the final product that was obviously a result of the cabbage.  

While I am sure some purists may take exception to my use of "flavored pork", this is a dish worth repeating.

Tom


----------



## lindatooo (Jan 22, 2006)

I make potstickers by the gross and everyone loves them!  The dough is a real bear to roll out because it is so stiff (just flour, salt and boiling water) so I put it together in the food-processor and use my pasta machine - between the two there is no hand-kneading time.  They freeze wonderfully - freeze individually on sheets then I put them in Seal-a-meal bags.  One afternoon of work yields many many dinners.  

You can use wanton wrappers but they are more difficult to seal up than your own dough.

Here's my filling recipe:

1 1/4 lbs boneless lean pork, minced
2 T soy sauce
1 T honey
2 cloves garlic, minced fine
1/3 C minced green onion
1 T oil
2 T cornstarch
2 T dry sherry
salt and pepper.

Stir together pork, soy, honey, garlic, and onion.  Heat oil in a wide fying pan over high heat.  Add pork mixture and cook, stirring, untill well browned (6 to 8 minutes) Blend cornstarch and sherry then stir into pork.  Cook, stirring, until mixture boils and thickens.  Season to taste with salt and pepper.  Cool

From:  Sunset Pasta Cookbook

The filling recipe can be doubled or tripled.

Happy dipping!


2


----------



## QSis (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh, excellent!  I have all the ingredients for Tom's except the napa cabbage, which is readily available in my area.  

I will add green onions, as I've always had potstickers with them.

Cool!

Lee


----------



## Corinne (Jan 22, 2006)

Is there a difference between these 3? If so, what? I think that Chinese Dumplings like you get in a Chinese restaurant have a much thicker dough & a little ball of meat or whatever in the middle. Pot stickers & Gyoza seem to have a thinner dough. That's all I can find in the stores. I prefer the thicker "skinned" Chinese dumplings.

Pot Stickers
Chinese Dumplings
Gyoza


----------



## Shunka (Jan 22, 2006)

Corinne, try this link   I think it might answer your question.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 22, 2006)

Here's a gyosa recipe given me by Japanese friends:

GYOSA
 
1tsp. salt                       
1 cup finely chopped cabbage                       
1 slice minced ginger
2 minced scallions            
3T soy sauce                                        
1T cornstarch
1T sake                        
½  lb. ground beef & ½ pound ground pork OR 1 lb. minced shrimp, crab, or fish or a mixture of these.
 
MIx all filling ingredients together, fill wrappers, seal edges with water.  In skillet, heat oil to hot, place in gyosa; brown on one side; add a little water, and cover immediately; steam 5 minutes for seafood or 10 minutes for meat on low heat.  Remove cover and cook til liquid is gone; shake pan so gyosa don't stick.  Serve with Ponzu sauce. 
 
The Chinese potstickers are traditinally made with a thicker dough than either gyoza (Japanese) or Korean (Mandu) dumplings.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 22, 2006)

Dove, we used to find them regularly in the frozen food area.

The brand I believe is LingLing.  

We follow the directions which is to boil and then, if you wish, saute them.

We like them fried.

Used to buy them in Florida when we lived there and now get them in Virginia. I assume they are available everywhere, but have not purchased them recently.  

Why? Do not know, too many recipes in the world and we can just eat so much.

Wish there were more than the two of us to feed, we really like to cook.

We feel sorta humbled cause it seems that everyone else here makes their own.

But if Costco still sells it you might want to give it a try.

God bless.


----------



## lindatooo (Jan 22, 2006)

Costco's are good but not as good as home made IMHO but then I get my fingers into dough every chance I get!  lol


----------



## TomW (Jan 25, 2006)

*But what I didn't say was*



			
				Tomw said:
			
		

> ... I was struck by the "that's the flavor I like" sensation in the final product ...


My wife and preschoolers were not as enamoured of the meal as I was.  Additionally, my fatherly, "Mike Brady"-type speech about the importance of trying new things also fell on deaf ears.  

I _could_ just move on with a "Fine - more for me" sentiment, but have now decided that maybe my 'flavored pork' version does not have crowd appeal.  Perhaps the Boyz' favorite food (when in nugget form) can come to the rescue.  

Does anyone have comments on this Internet recipe?  For convenience, I was thinking about using canned chicken.  But, having never used canned chicken before worry that everyone will take one nibble, and spit it out with a "What poison did you put in this? *Canned* chicken?!?" look on their collective faces. 

Does anyone have guidance for Chicken Pot Stickers?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2006)

Avoid canned chicken.  Canned chicken is cooked (and it's awful).  

You need raw ground chicken which you can buy at the supermarket.


----------



## TomW (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Andy M.,

Unfortunately, although I may have overlooked it, the grocery stores around here only appear to carry ground turkey which is a substitution I am not ready to make.  What is a good way to grind chicken at home short of having a genuine meat grinder?

Would partially frozen chicken breasts pulsed in a food processor do the trick?

Tom


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2006)

Tomw said:
			
		

> ...Would partially frozen chicken breasts pulsed in a food processor do the trick? Tom


 
Ask the meat manager for ground chicken.  I often ask for stuff I don't see and the meat manager will go get it.

The food processor will also work.  No need to freeze first.


----------



## mish (Jan 25, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Here's a gyosa recipe given me by Japanese friends:
> 
> GYOSA
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, thank you, Marmalady! This is very close to a very old recipe I like made with pork, except I haven't tried adding sake and usually make them with won ton skins. Will have to try this.

Tom, if I missed you walking thru the door, Welcome to DC.

I don't make dumplings/won tons, etc. very often, but they are one of my favorites on the planet. I use a little plastic device (put the won ton skin in, add filling, press and seal. I have bought the frozen Ling Ling brand, and IMO, they are gummy. When I do make them, I make them in big batches; and either steam, boil, or fry.

Rangoon or a seafood/shrimp filling is another fave. I have read recipes using (GASP) spam...never tried it. Even ground beef, cream cheese and chives can be another idea to experiment with. Ground chicken or turkey -- not one o my favorites. Guess it's a matter of taste. BTW, the pics look good.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 25, 2006)

Korean dumplings, called mandoo, are a lot different than Chinese potstickers. They are on the menu a lot at my house.

Most asian cusines boast some form of fried or steamed dumpling, but they are all different ... and tasty in their own way, IMO.

I recently had some tasty mandoo at Mandoobar in NYC


That actually looks like a pretty good recipe, but do not use canned chicken.  I'd probably add some other asian vegetables like black mushrooms, bamboo shoots preserved turnip/radish and bean sprouts, but that would not be necessary.

Prepared sweet and sour sauce is not the correct condiment to serve with them though.  That would be a soy sauce/sesame oil/black vinegar-based sauce.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 25, 2006)

Mish,

Will get the recipe for you, but it probably won't have exact measurements.

My favorite chinese dumpling is a Shanghai soup dumpling.  To make them, you enclose a cube of gellied broth, then stema them.  When you eat them, a soup spoon full of soup squirts out.


----------



## dnjdery (Jan 25, 2006)

Just a comment. ^4 years ago my uncle had a chinese american restaurant in Mass. Hired the best chinese cook he could find in Boston. This individual had his own stove brought from China and made egg rolls from scratch for each order. They were made with shrimp, lobster, bean sprouts and i don't know what else though i watched him make them. They were unbelievably good. My aunt unintentionally insulted him and he left in a huff. After I grew up i spent many years trying to duplicate his egg rolls and tried them in hundreds of restaurants without success. In my opinion the egg rolls now served in most chinese restauants are a disgrace.
Ido make egg rolls and potstickers myself which we enjoy very much. But i'd sell my soul to just taste one like the master made.


----------



## dnjdery (Jan 25, 2006)

that was 64 years ago


----------



## jennyema (Jan 25, 2006)

dnjdery said:
			
		

> that was 64 years ago


 
 

Woops, when I thought it was 4 years ago I was going to ask you for the name of the place!


----------



## Chausiubao (Jan 25, 2006)

our personal family recipe for dumplings has a equal amounts of pork and garlic chives flavored with sesame seed and oil. It also has some flour to give the meat and chive combination form and shape. Generally we just use the premade potsticker wrappers since we mass produce so many of them it takes a day to do them all. 

But its very simple, a pound of garlic chives, a pound of pork, a couple tsp. of salt, and a few tbsp. of soy sauce. Enough flour to give it loose structure, and its pretty much done. Then all you have to do is seal them inside the wrappers with some egg white. 

Its a very familial and community project.

You could cut the chicken meat into pieces then take a cleaver and just cut it up. And by cut I mean whack away at that chicken meat then flip some of it and do it again until its nice and ground.


----------



## mish (Jan 25, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Mish,
> 
> Will get the recipe for you, but it probably won't have exact measurements.
> 
> My favorite chinese dumpling is a Shanghai soup dumpling. To make them, you enclose a cube of gellied broth, then stema them. When you eat them, a soup spoon full of soup squirts out.


 
TIA, jenny.

A squirting dumpling?  Do I serve this with a rubber chicken and a dribble glass?  j/k, Jenny.  Will have to look for those as well.  Thank you.


----------



## TomW (Jan 26, 2006)

*Back to the drawing board*



			
				Tomw said:
			
		

> ... Perhaps the Boyz' favorite food (when in nugget form) can come to the rescue.


I knew by the non-bland aroma of the ingredients being mixed that I had embarked on yet another culinary excersise doomed to failure.    No one touched the chicken post stickers in spite of using fresh-ground chicken in the mix.  But I thought they were great!  

As you can see in the picture below, this round of pot stickers were formed with two wonton skins sealed with a Pampered Chef dumpling sealer.  The hope was that maybe a different presentation would help.  Unfortunately, my _rose of a different color_ approach fooled no one.

On the bright side, since I was suspecting this might happen, some wonton soup was also prepared.  For this soup, the wontons were stuffed only with a small piece of chicken breast meat.  My wife gave it a thumbs up.  

Tom


----------



## QSis (Jan 28, 2006)

Tomw said:
			
		

> Well, like most new cooking adventures, I started with an Internet search, and stopped with this link. Those are Teri's notes pictured in the opening post.
> 
> Having a particular flavor in mind, I substituted _Jimmy Dean _Sage Sausage for the pork, and regular cabbage for the Napa (because the grocer was out of Napa). After failing to locate either rice wine or dry sherry (time for a new grocer ), the item was omitted.
> 
> ...


 
Tom, I made the recipe in your first link, except that I used just regular ground pork, and added 1/2 cup chopped green onion.

They were absolutely DELICIOUS, but the wonton wrappers were so fragile that a lot of them tore. Did that happen to you?

I also made Emeril's Potsticker Dipping Sauce, but thought my storebought dumpling sauce was better.

Making these things is certainly cost effective, but for the work involved, I'm going to buy the frozen ones next time.

Happy Chinese New Year!

Lee


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 29, 2006)

I have been buying the packaged cabbage used to make cole slaw for my egg rolls and dumplings or potstickers.Cuts alot of time off. I brown the meast usually pork and chopped onions and and then add the bagged cabbage,(it has carrots in it also)S/P and add Five spice seasoning,Cook until cabbage has cooked down a little about 8 min. Can also add a tlb of red wine vinneger. Put about a tlb on a wan ton wrapper and roll or shape to what ever you like, seal with egg and water mixture. (1 egg and 1 tlb of water mixed)  and deepfry. I freeze seperatly and then wrap in a food saver bag when completely frozen.


----------



## TomW (Jan 29, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> ... the wonton wrappers were so fragile that a lot of them tore. Did that happen to you?


A few of them tore, but not enough to get frustrated.  I assume "practice makes perfect"  

Using them as potstickers, the tears were not bad enough to really hurt anything as the browning process seemed to keep the delicacy intact.  In wonton soup, though, tear-free wontons would appear to be more critical.

In a another follow up to the chicken story, I tried frying some of the stuffed double-wontons.  Very tasty, and the edges had a nice "crunch" factor.  The last of them, in one last experiment, were boiled in home made chicken stock.

Too doughy.  And I could have used sawdust instead of chicken & attained the same flavor/texture.

Tom


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Jan 29, 2006)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> Costco's are good but not as good as home made IMHO but then I get my fingers into dough every chance I get! lol



Agreed. I made potstickers for new years. (The actual 2006 new year, not the lunar new year). I had a batch that was left over so I froze it. I make two versions of potstickers: pork & cabbage and seafood. I make my own dipping sauce also. I also like it with chinese rice vinegar (red or black).


----------



## Dina (Jan 29, 2006)

I make pot stickers Tom although I don't make the wontons from scratch.  I cheat and buy them already made.  The filling is ground pork, green onions, fresh chopped garlic and ginger browned in sesame oil.  I steam mine in a bit of water and then dip in a mixture of soy sauce and sesame oil.  They're very yummy.


----------



## TomW (Feb 6, 2006)

*Too bland to me if made the regular way*

One day last week I made some pot stickers with Italian Sausage and, like the sage sausage version mentioned earlier in this thread, thought the meal had a wonderful flavor.

Yesterday, I found a grocer who sold me both Napa cabbage & ground pork, and made a batch of pot stickers.  They were good.  But they definitely needed a dipping sauce as, by themselves, I found them to be a bit bland.  Not being a dipping sauce kind of eater, I believe I will probably stick with "flavored pork" pot stickers.

Tom


----------



## Chausiubao (Feb 6, 2006)

why don't u just flavor the sausage + cabbage that ur wrapping?


----------



## Dina (Feb 11, 2006)

Just had to brag...my daughter's best friend happens to be Korean and her mom makes the best pot stickers ever!  That Korean lady has been spoiling us with all of her delicious Korean food.


----------



## TomW (Feb 11, 2006)

Dina - Do you think your daughter might be able to get her recipe? 

Tom


----------



## Dina (Feb 11, 2006)

Absolutely Tom! I've made them before myself except I buy the already made dough wrappings (don't remember what they're called) and make a mixture of browned ground pork, ginger, garlic, green onions, and chopped green beans. I will ask Mrs. Choi for her recipe for you...and me.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Feb 12, 2006)

could anyone post a TNT recipe for dough for the wrappers?


----------



## Dina (Feb 12, 2006)

Did a search and this is what I found although the serving size may not be correct.  This recipe makes about 24 pieces.

Title: POT STICKER DOUGH
  Categories: Chinese, Appetizers
       Yield: 1 servings

       2 c  All-purpose flour
     1/2 c  Water

   In a bowl, combine flour and water, mixing to form a
   ball.  Remove to a floured board and knead with palm
   of hand for about 3 minutes.  Shape into a ball, cover
   with damp towel, and let stand for about 10 minutes.

   To shape and assemble, knead dough for about 3
   minutes.  Shape into a ball, cover with damp towel,
   and let stand for about 10 minutes.

   To shape and assemble, knead dough for about 3
   minutes.  Roll into a cylinder that is about 1-inch in
   diameter.  Cut off ends, then cut into about 24
   pieces, each 1/4-inch wide.  With a cut side up, press
   dough down with palm to flatten.  Roll with a rolling
   pin to make pancakes about 2-1/2-inch in diameter.

   NOTE: A pasta machine can be used to roll out dough.
   Roll to No. 4 setting on machine, or about 1/32nd of
   an inch.  Cut dough with a 2-1/2-inch cookie cutter
   (or a glass, inverted tuna can, etc.)

   SOURCE: Adapted from "Chef Chu's Distinctive Cuisine
   of China"


----------



## TomW (Mar 21, 2006)

*Monster Pot Stickers*

I tried something the other night worth passing on.

Instead of stuffing 30 or so wontons with a pork/cabbage mixture, I used six, 6-inch, flour tortillas instead.  Being thicker, the tortillas were a bit harder to work with, but the time saved in making six monster pot stickers instead of 30 regular-sized ones made it worth the extra effort.

Browning & steaming took about the same amount of time as regular pot stickers, and the monster ones had the same flavor.

Tom


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2006)

Tom that is very interesting. What a cool idea.


----------



## advoca (Mar 25, 2006)

I believe that Potstickers originally came from China where they are known as Jaozi (Jow zer). There is a some interesting information and recipes to be found at http://dinnercoop.cs.cmu.edu/dinnercoop/Recipes/karen/JiaoZi-duplicate.html

They are freely available in Beijing. Every supermarket sells many varieties (veg, pork, and beef) ready made in deep-freeze self-service baskets. Most people boil them but I like to fry them after boiling.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 25, 2006)

TomW said:
			
		

> I tried something the other night worth passing on.
> 
> Instead of stuffing 30 or so wontons with a pork/cabbage mixture, I used six, 6-inch, flour tortillas instead. Being thicker, the tortillas were a bit harder to work with, but the time saved in making six monster pot stickers instead of 30 regular-sized ones made it worth the extra effort.
> 
> ...


 
If you're heading down that road, try making or finding Mandarin-style pancakes to wrap the filling in. That's basically a wrapper for mu shu pork or Peking duck.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 26, 2006)

I make Asian dumplings of all kinds all the time - either just steamed in a bamboo steamer, or steamed & then fried as pot-stickers.

I really don't have the time or inclination to make the dough myself - I simply use readymade wonton or gyoza wrappers (I believe the brand is "Frieda") that are available in nearly every supermarket these days. They're usually found in the produce section in the same vicinity as the tofu.

They are unbelievably easy to work with, seal up perfectly in any way I wish (folded, open top, beggar's purse), & I can concentrate on just making a tasty filling. Not to mention I can turn them out in a flash without having to deal with all that dough rolling.

I recommend them highly.

(Oh, & they also make awesome homemade ravioli as well!!!)


----------

